# Ideas For Booking Spanish Trains?



## Hoc (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm having a problem booking a train from Madrid to Salamanca next month.  I go to Raileurope.com and it constantly tells me that it is waiting for an update from the Spanish Rail System, and won't let me book.  An email to RailEurope.com has gone unanswered.  Also, the Renfe site says that the trains aren't running anywhere around my dates.

I want to book my resorts in Salamanca, but since they're nonrefundable, I don't want to do it until I can get the train tickets, so I know I can get there.

Anyone have any ideas how to book the tickets?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 1, 2010)

First, I would avoid RailEurope, which will charge you higher prices, sometimes A LOT higher prices.  I had one incident where they quoted me almost FOUR TIMES what I ended up paying for the ticket at the station in Europe.  Most agencies located in the US selling European rail tickets pad the prices significantly.  I would deal with the Spanish rail system.

The best European railroads to check schedules online with are the German and Austrian railroads.  Links to those are on the links directory at www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2010)

I found Renfe to be the the most unfriendly website this side of RCI's. After it continually came up empty on an upcoming trip, I found that getting the tickets at the station rather than from them online, there were trains darn near every hour for less $$.

So, that said, I'd say that you _can_ get from Madrid to Salamanca, just not online.

Happy travels.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 1, 2010)

My April 2010 Cook's European Timetable shows at least 6 high speed trains a day bewteen these two points,and on some days eight, in each direction.  Unless something mighty unusual is going on, there should be no problem buying a ticket at the station.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 1, 2010)

I know that there are a lot of trains, but I would hate to book a nonrefundable hotel room in Salamanca, just to be told when I get to Madrid at 4 pm on the 14th of july that the trains to Salamanca are all booked up and now I have to sleep in the street in Madrid.


----------



## RAMBO (Jun 2, 2010)

*trains in spain*

I just booked my tickets with RAILEUROPE. I checked the prices thru concierge at the hotel we are staying and they were actually cheaper ?? weak EURO. I did try to book thru RENFE and it was pain. If this is of any help to you I paid $1182 for 4 return tickets in first class from Madrid to Malaga. Booking was easy and they deliver tickets to you. There is a small fee for insurance against cancellation, which I didn't get.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you are arriving 4pm, you would have 2 direct options by train for that day. Personally I wouldn't worry too much (but I would stay the night in Madrid and travel to Salamanca in the morning), I do understand your concern though. Both German and Austrian websites show routes requiring reservations.  

I checked our Dutch website and although it does list all the times and your date (German and Austrian websites only showed routes late in the evening with a connection after midnight), it does say it can't be reserved online and a phone call is needed. Their website: TGV-Europe.com. 

You could also call Renfe (++34-902 24 02 02), email them: atencionviajero@renfe.es, or take the bus. However, the bus should leave every hour with the last one at 11pm I believe, but I only saw departures before 2pm.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the following response from RailEurope:



			
				RailEurope said:
			
		

> Dear [Hoc],
> Thank you for your email. I would be happy to assist you today.
> The trains that you wish to book from Madrid to Salamanca have not yet
> been loaded into the Spanish system at this time. With these trains,
> ...



So, maybe I'll just take it on faith that we'll arrive on time from Morocco, that we'll be able to catch a night train, and book the hotels.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 13, 2010)

*this is a good site*

the man in seat 61  is a good site to explore


----------



## Jimster (Jun 17, 2010)

*to mod*

Can we add this to transportation in the sticky above on spain?


----------



## vaterp37 (Jul 7, 2010)

I used the following instructions found on Tripadvisor to book my renfe tickets for my trip in June.  I ended up paying a web fare of 30 some euros for 1 way from madrid to Malaga

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ickets_Online_Revised_May_28_2010-Madrid.html


----------

